
House passes increased tax on carried interest, and VCs hate it | VentureBeat - joelhaus
http://venturebeat.com/2010/05/28/carried-interest-tax/
======
hga
If you want less of something, tax it.

Or if you're indifferent to there being less of it, the motive hardly matters.

